# Home help costings?



## sallygeewizz (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi All.

Firstly, let me thank everyone that has helped me through the firs 48 hours of hell making this decision regarding moving to Dubai. 

I am coming round to the idea, now, and my Other Half has completed the next stage of the interview process, so we're one step closer. He has applied for two jobs aborad, one in dubai and one back in Bombay. Both have shown an active interest in him from a very early stage.

What would we expect to have to pay for a housekeeper/maid/nanny or all three?

thanks in advance for your help.
S


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

Maids - not easy to get these days. First of all you have to sponsor them, ie get them onto your husbands visa. To employ one on someone elses visa is now illegal. The costs involved in that come to approximately 10,000 dhs, however I honestly don't know all the ins and outs as I haven't been down this route myself. You have get a maid via an agency for approx 25 dhs an hour. If you do choose to sponsor a maid her salary would be approx 1500 dhs a month and you will have to provide her with accomodation with you.

Nanny's - qualified British ones, few and far between and no idea of cost, more likely to be in the region of 50 dhs an hour and again if she was in your employment you would have to sponsor her. It's quite a complicated process but I will find the information if you need it.


----------



## Amelie (Feb 23, 2008)

Minimum wage for a live-in Phillapino maid is Dhs1500 per month


----------

